# Veneer over melamine?



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

I am thinking about giving my boat interior a facelift. The galley cabinets are faced with melamine. I'm thinking I would lke to veneer over them with mahogany which would match the rest of interior. I am reading that the psa (pressure sensitive adhesive) backed veneers won't stick to melamine. 

Could I use unbacked veneer and spray on something like 3m spray adhesive or something else? Bottom line, what can I use to adhere vener to melamine?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I assume the melamine is in a location that doesn't get direct sun. There are better substrates to put veneer on but you can put veneer on melamine. You just need to roughen the melamine with coarse sandpaper first. Personally I would rather use a paperback veneer and a flamable contact cement to apply the veneer rather than using the PSA veneer. I think contact cement is more durable than the 3m spray adhesive.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

LearnByDoing said:


> I am reading that the psa (pressure sensitive adhesive) backed veneers won't stick to melamine.
> 
> Could I use unbacked veneer and spray on something like 3m spray adhesive or something else? Bottom line, what can I use to adhere vener to melamine?


PSA veneer can be applied to Melamine. It should be sanded with 80x-100x, and wiped clean of any dust or substance that can cause contamination. You can use an unbacked veneer and use a solvent based contact cement.









 







.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> PSA veneer can be applied to Melamine. It should be sanded with 80x-100x, and wiped clean of any dust or substance that can cause contamination. You can use an unbacked veneer and use a solvent based contact cement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks gentlemen,

Cab Man.. The catalog I was looking at with Veneers had a disclaimer that indicated specifically that the PSA veneers would not adhear to melamine. I have some PSA edge banding and may try a small piece on some scrap melamine I have. The sanding suggestion makes a lot of sense. If the PSA type works I think it would make the install a lot clearner and easier.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

LearnByDoing said:


> Thanks gentlemen,
> 
> Cab Man.. The catalog I was looking at with Veneers had a disclaimer that indicated specifically that the PSA veneers would not adhear to melamine.


Which catalog, or post a link to what you read.









 







.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Cab Man.. It was a print catalog for Vandyke's Restorers. Large selection of Veneers in 4 types. paper backed, paper backed PSA, Wood on Wood, and Wood on Wood PSA. Said that " PSA will not adhear to melamine".


----------

